# Senior Citizen Discounts



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Not everyone here is a senior citizen, but some of us are!

This list was posted by a woman I know, and I am only posting the parts that are for senior citizens. The rest are for the area I live in and won't make a difference unless you live here. I know that at least one of these places is closed--Bally's fitness, because I used to have a membership there.

I tend to forget to ask for a senior discount. I guess that is what older age does for you. :scratch

Travel offers good discounts for seniors. Hotels and motels do as well, and I personally want to remember that because I have some traveling I would like to do relative to genealogy.

I did notice that Big Lots has a 30% discount. That will stick in my brain because I have gotten canned hams for my preps there, as well as some other items.



> Senior Discounts:
> 
> Disclaimer: This is posted in good faith, please call the businesses themselves to verify the info posted here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Has anyone verified the Jitterbug $10 service? The lowest I see is $14.99 on their website. Maybe the $10 is an initial teaser amount? Is Jitterbug part of the AT&T family?


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you.
We tend to forget places give a discount.
When my wife was old enough for the senior discount she was not sure about asking.
She didn't want to admit to being that old but she is cheap.
Cheap won out.
Also don't forget to ask for a Military discount if you qualify.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Motel 6: Stay Free Sunday nights (60+)

That is worth remembering! I will!


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks, Weedygarden, us young (hehe) Seniors are always looking for a discount or sale. Wisdom through age. LOL


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

At Wendy's, if you ask for a "senior drink," they give you a small drink of your choice for FREE. You can get coffee, tea, or any one of a number of soft drinks for free....with refills!

That's a good list, weedygarden. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks for posting good info, but…

Last summer I went on a first date to see a movie. I got the ticket prices off the net. The tickets were cheaper than advertized. While we were standing in line for popcorn I was looking at my ticket stubs to see why they were cheaper.

I finally noticed “SD” printed in the corner… “Senior Discount”. Now, neither of us were old enough to qualify. Even though I was furious I wasn’t about to go back and argue with that pimply faced kid about my age on a first date… “comes to mind… if you can’t say something nice, don’t say anything at all”.


----------

